# Problems with an admin on this site



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

So I posted a thread giving a warning on Toshiba computers.

And Nancy deletes it claiming it was inappropriate. I did not swear, post sexual stuff, etc. 

If you have a problem with that, you can always create a new forums for people with computer trouble. I mean, if a model horse forum can do it, so can a hedgehog forum.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay, you need to drop it. I told you we were going to discuss it and I meant we are going to discuss it.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't mean to fuel the flames here, but I'm confused about your logic ... this is a forum for hedgehogs, not computers. It even says in the description for the "off topic" section to try to keep it related to hedgehogs and pets. I appreciate you wanting to warn us about defects in Toshiba computers, but isn't there another type of computer or Toshiba forum you could have done that in?


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I figured if a Model horse forum allows that, why not a pet forum?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not really quite sure why this is such a big deal as to warrant a public thread to complain about it. Not all forums are the same or have the same rules. It's nice that you wanted to warn people about something, but I'm sure people can read about issues with a laptop elsewhere.

Like already said, we do ask that even the off-topic posts stay animal-related. Others have had threads deleted for being too off-topic, etc. as well, it's just a standard procedure. I don't think it needs to blow up into a huge fight or public drama. If you'd like to continue to discuss it, please feel free to PM any of the active admins. I see no reason to try & start anything on the forum itself for something small like this.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you'd waited more than one minute between the time I posted saying we were going to discuss it, to making a complaint about me, our discussion when we get to it, might have gone a bit more in your favour. 

Your response is exactly why we needed to discuss if topics such as this are appropriate for a hedgehog forum.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy did exactly what should have been done. Removed it for now and brought it to all the Admin to discuss. I don't see why you're so worked up about it. Just because a model horse forum allows something doesn't mean we have to allow it here.

We don't have to create a forum for computer issues just because you want to complain about one. We create forums to help with hedgehog related issues.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

sonichedghehogbreyer, We have discussed this as I told you we would and I'm sure you must realize what our decision is. 

Even had you not turned this into a drama, we probably would not have approved it. The reason being, this is a hedgehog forum, not a product complaints forum. The exception being of course, hedgehog related products. On rare occasion we have allowed complaints such as yours but we discuss it on an individual basis before making a final decision. 

I don't understand what you thought you would accomplish by immediately turning this into a drama. If you thought it would sway us towards allowing your post, I can assure you it had the opposite effect. We've had enough drama on this forum over the years and we are all sick of it and certainly not going to allow it over something that isn't even hedgehog related.


----------

